# What tools for the home machinist?



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

ga2500ev said:


> I don't think that I've updated the board to the fact that I've acquired another glider that's further along than my original Honda hatchback. I now have a clean 92 Geo Metro with a working 5 speed transmission and a half cleared engine. I've already pulled most everything but the bottom end and cleared out the back seat, as I'm planning on a 2 seater.
> 
> Moving forward I realize that the most critical connection is the motor/tranny coupler and adapter plate. Being an avid reader of this forum for close to a year now, I'm aware of most of the commercial and DIY setups. I have an unusual first setup with a splined shaft motor and shaft coupler. So it's going to require a custom setup to get working.
> 
> ...


 
The three in one mill/lathe would be handy for occasional work. Changeover from one process to another can be time consuming and a little aggravating if you're making a variety of parts, buts that's the trade off for not having to buy multiple machines. Do try to buy good quality tooling (drills, end mills, cutters, etc.) though. Cheap tooling in a top quality machine just won't work. But cheap tooling in an entry level machine can just absolutely make you crazy. Finally, I'd seriously consider upgrading the welder to a true 230V MIG welder. That would give you the capability to weld steel and aluminum. A too small welder can also be the source of serious aggravation. 

Best of luck with your projects!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

ga2500ev 

I did a lot of looking and buying a while back purchasing equipment when I was building pulling tractors. 

Here are my thoughts and experiances.

Rather then a combo mill/lathe, buy a bench top mill/drill and a stand alone small lathe of about the same size as the combo unit. be sure the mill/drill has a standard draw bar taper and a decent sized table. 

A good machining vice is as important as sharp, quality tools.

BUY QUALITY TOOLING

You will spend about 3 - 500.00 dollars more, but the first time you have to teardown a set-up because you need an alternate function for something else that needs to be done first, you will thank yourself for spending extra.

If your going to buy a bandsaw, buy Harbor's next step up from the cheapo $250. 00.

Years of spending money on tools has shown that the lowest price stuff is always built to a price rather then quality. Always step up one level

I am one of those that bought a cheaper welder and really regret it. One thing I found, buy from a reputable welding supply store. They will generally give you great advice and as good or better priceing on better equipment because they want you expendibles business.

Hope this helps


----------



## 92 Escort EV (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with the other posters advice. 

I purchased a 230V mig welder from Harbor Freight and it is the best Home welder I have used. See http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=6271.

It uses fluxed core wire and requires no inert gasses for welding steel. It can be plugged into an electric dryer plug. I never tried to weld aluminum, (at home), but with the added inert gasses you can weld aluminum with this type of welder too.

Keep in mind the size of the parts that you plan to make before purchasing machinery. I started as a machinist at the age of 17, (I'm 49 now!), and yes the combo machines seem nice but are cumbersome. The biggest problem I have found with all "home" machinery is that they are just too small for lots of your needs. I have an Atlas lathe that can make parts that are 6" dia. but longer parts that must go over the cross slide, (Y Axis), can only be 3" in dia. Keep those things in mind. You won't be making any adapter plate or 8" motor adapter plates on a small lathe. The bigger lathes start to get expensive. 

Milling machines have similar problems with the small "throat" or the distance from the column to the cutter. 

On the plus side, I have also cut a lot of aluminum using routers and worm drive skill saws. Keep in mind that this can be very dangerous and requires some skill and practice, not to mention lots of WD-40 and a face shield.

A welder, drill press, small lathe and mill can make lots of small parts, and the rest can be made using jig saws as you have stated. 

Good luck on your projects.


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

Buy the best quality equiptment that you can afford. The machines will pay for themselves, whether on this project, or in the future. I've found that the more capable the tool, whether it be welder, mill, lathe or jigsaw, the more I attempted and was successful with. The bottom line is,, the person doing the measuring and layout is usually the weak link. I have seen beautiful work come from shops that were less than adequately equipped just because they paid attention to detail.

I speak from experience about that 'weak link' stuff.


----------



## Rina (Sep 21, 2015)

I agree, buy the best tools possible for sustainable work. I bought Jason Industrial overlap welder a month a month ago, but I'm not sure it was the right choice: https://www.mrosupply.com/v-belts/2010951_8111217_jason-industrial/


----------

